# Congés non pris en année complète



## maya95 (10 Juillet 2022)

bonjour, j ai debute le contrat le 1 er septembre 2021    4 jours par semaine 8 heures de garde sur 52 semaines le contrat se termine le 24 juillet 2022

j ai pris 1 semaine fevier 5 jours
1 semaine mai 4 jours 
pouvez vous me dire le calcul a faire pour l indemnite de conges acquis mais non pris 
merci beaucoup a toutes celles qui repondent et surtout les administrateurs   maya95


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Dans votre cas, il y a deux périodes de référence à prendre en compte.
Du 1er septembre 2021 au 31 mai 2022. 
En année complète on acquiert 2.5 jours de cp par mois complet travaillé.
Vous ne précisez pas si vos congés posés ont été maintenus en salaire, je part pour oui.
De septembre à mai : 9 mois X 2.5 = 22.5 arrondis à 23.

C'est le minimum, si vous avez des enfants de moins de 15 ans, vous pourrez à cette date (31 mai), rajoutez 2 jours pour enfants de moins de quinze ans, (il faut que ces enfans aient moins de 15 ans au 30 avril ou si ce sont des enfants porteur de handicap, sans conidtions d'âge).

Sur cette période, si 23 acquis et 8 posés : reste 15 jours acquis.

2eme période de référence : Depuis le 1er juin, 4.5 jours acquis arrondis à 5..

15 +5 = 20 jours à rémunérér en ICCP.
Pour le paiement : salaire brut X 20 /26 = ICCP;
26 = nbre de jours ouvrables moyen par mois.

Le dernier salaire est à calculé selon le CCC et non au réel.

Ensuite, vous aurez droit à l'indemnité de rupture car votre contrat à plus de 9 mois.
Total des salaires bruts / 1.80 = xx EUROS si par exemple vous trouvez 100€ cette somme est à remunérée telle qu'elle est trouvée, car non soumises à cotisations sociales car c'est une indemnité.

Bonne journée.


----------



## isa19 (10 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
 1 semaine de cp c'est 6 jours pas 5 sauf si un jour férié tombe pendant vos congés idem pour mai c'est 6 jours de cp ou 5 si un jours férié inclus dans votre semaine de congé.
Avoir avec les collègues.


----------



## maya95 (10 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Dans votre cas, il y a deux périodes de référence à prendre en compte.
> Du 1er septembre 2021 au 31 mai 2022.
> ...


merci beaucoup de votre aide


----------



## Jess (16 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Tout à fait cp 6 jours = 1 semaine 
Si vous avez pris 5 et 4 jours sans férié vous avez donc travaillé les autres jours de la semaine ?
A savoir que le jour de repos est compter en CP


----------

